# New Shark Pro Plus CNC Router



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

I was ordering some earth magnets for door catches yesterday and saw on Rockler.com they have a new Shark out. 25"x25"x5". The price seams good at $3800 plus router. Includes $800 worth of Vectric software. I wish this deal came along about six months ago, i would of jumped on it instead of getting my torchmate 2x2. That's about the price I paid for the torchmate in the first place considering shipping and software. Plus the machine's price is going up. My torchmate looks a lot more robust but that doesn't necessarily mean it's a better machine. I have had issues with the Bosch Colt as a spindle. I've got two routers in the shop where the bearing seats have come loose. I've since switched to a dewalt trim router with a speed control and the TM has been running like a violated gorilla. 

Regards
MH


----------

